# New wolf spider



## B00 (Apr 10, 2009)

I was looking for a new spider, something small. Then this little guy came scampering across my floor.





"Pete" has no trouble taking down prey larger than him/herself. It's interesting to watch it's gorilla style assault. Run up, Bite, runaway, run up, bite, runaway...





I'll put up a picture of it's fat little abdomen after it's done eating.


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Apr 11, 2009)

genus _Alopecosa_ if you're interested


----------



## B00 (Apr 11, 2009)

Here are some of the other wolf spiders I've found in my place. The three main genus of wolf-spiders we have in Kentucky are, Hogna, Rabidosa, Schizocosa.












(sorry for the blue hue)


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Apr 11, 2009)

Argh, sometimes i totally forget there's different species between America and Italy :wall: 
Nice pics anyways


----------



## B00 (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's a size comparison of Pete with a dime.





​


----------



## B00 (Jun 29, 2009)

She's molted twice in a few months, now she's made an egg sack. I'm still not sure of the genus/species.


----------



## terancheped42 (Apr 15, 2012)

i know this is an old thread but i just found the same wolf spider and was wondering how you care for yours?


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Apr 16, 2012)

pics 1 and 2 Hogna aspersa, pic 3 Schizocosa sp, pic 4 don't know , pic 5 Rabidosa sp



B00 said:


> Here are some of the other wolf spiders I've found in my place. The three main genus of wolf-spiders we have in Kentucky are, Hogna, Rabidosa, Schizocosa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

